# T/C Encore



## big cheez (Jul 24, 2011)

well the handgun hunting bug has bitten, thinking about a T/C in a 7mm08, anybody shoot this cal. if so what are yalls thoughts, thanks


----------



## Buck Hammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thinking about one of those myself...that must be one contagious bug!!!!


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one in 7mm-08 15" stainless with a 2-8 leupold on top of it. On the bench you can mickey mouse 3 shots. The best off the shelf ammo I have found for it are the 140gr winchester failsafe loads. Taken a couple of deer beyond 125yds easy with a set off shooting sticks.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 25, 2011)

There are several good choices for the Encore. If you dont reload the .243 or 7-08 are good choices. If they catalogued the 260Rem, it would be a fine choice. If you want the big boy, the 308W is fine. 
   I bought a .308 and it is fine with 125gr bullets at 2000fps, or take your choice if you load. I have the 15'' barrel.  Later I bought a 7-08 15'' as I dont plan on shooting greater than a 130gr bullet.  You want a good, clear and repeatable scope sight for it to allow precise bullet placement.


----------



## Win1917 (Jul 25, 2011)

The 7mm-08 is good choice. I've used a 260 quite a bit with excellent results which is practically the same thing. Especially if you're a reloader you might also take a look at the G2 and compare. I started with Encores and have almost dropped them entirely in favor of Contenders because I like the feel of them better as a handgun but either gun is a good choice IMO.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are going to consider the Contender, the 7-30 waters is worth considering.


----------



## big cheez (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks guys, now the only trouble is finding what i want, anybody know where i might find one?


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a pile of them on gunsamerica. I haven't shot an encore yet. I've been shooting a contender in 30-30 for a few years and just started reloading this year. All I can say is wow. It's so much more accurate with my first handloads than with any factory ammo I have shot. Richard mentioned a 308 125gn at 2000 fps. Should shoot like a 38 special in that big gun. That's about my starting load in my 30-30 and it's no problem to shoot with one hand gripping the pistol and the other just squeezing the sandbag for elevation. I plan to practice my way out to 150yds then either have it reamed to 30-30AI or pickup a 309jdj barreland try to stretch the range some. That will probably be several years down the road.


----------



## Richard P (Jul 26, 2011)

If you come up with a frame and furniture---and should decide you'd like to go the 15'' 308W route, contact me. rp


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a .308 Encore and have taken a few deer with it.  I find it fairly manageable to shoot comfortably.  Prints really nice groups at the range.  Biggest problem for me is getting a solid rest in the field.  With only one point of contact (Stoney Point sticks) it wants to see saw some on me.  If you can every get a fore and aft rest it is MONEY!  Fun to hunt with for sure.


----------

